# Banff - June 14 - Aurora Night Club



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm pretty excited, finally a gig in Banff. What better place in the world to play music.

Cardboard Heroes Aurora Night Club in Banff 10:00pm June 14. 

We are also playing a set at 7pm at the Banff recreation grounds as part of a festival that is going on. 

If you happen to be in Banff come introduce yourself.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

evenon said:


> I'm pretty excited, finally a gig in Banff. What better place in the world to play music.
> 
> Cardboard Heroes Aurora Night Club in Banff 10:00pm June 14.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent! How did you get it?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

With some help from a friend


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Love Banff!*

You'll have a blast, Banff is great fun if you don't mind the commute. Always a good crowd and they're always happy! 

Never played the Aurora, but my trio has been in the weekend rotation at St James Gate pub for years including the past two New Years eves. We're back there next weekend June 22/23. We also play the Rose n Crown once in a while, but they usually book thurs thru sat which is no fun for those of us who have to work in Calgary on Fridays!


----------

